# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Подскажите аналог Sandboxie

## mikh

Есть очень интересная программа Sandboxie , позволяющая попробовать вновь устанавливаемую программу до того, как та внесет изменения в систему (реестр и т.п.). 

На сайте продукта указано следующее: "Sandboxie runs your programs in an isolated space which prevents them from making permanent changes to other programs and data in your computer".

Программа платная. Не знает ли кто-нибудь, существует ли бесплатный (еще лучше опенсорсный) продукт, позволяющий решать те же задачи?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

Она бесплатная. Если заплатить добавляются некоторые продвинутые функции

----------


## mikh

Спасибо за информацию. Как-то у них на сайте это очень неявно обозначено.

А с точки зрения выполнения заявленных функций программа заслуживает доверия?

----------


## Geser

> Спасибо за информацию. Как-то у них на сайте это очень неявно обозначено.
> 
> А с точки зрения выполнения заявленных функций программа заслуживает доверия?


В принципе она не совсем предназначена для пробных инсталяций программ. Она предназначена для безопасной работы с Интернет Експлорером и ему подобным программам. Т.е. защищает систему от заражения через уязвимости в бродилках. По идее должан уметь откатывать и изменения сделанные при инсталяции, но не факт что это будет хорошо работать.

----------


## rav

> А с точки зрения выполнения заявленных функций программа заслуживает доверия?


Там слишком много юзермодных хуков. Обойти можно.

----------


## mikh

> В принципе она не совсем предназначена для пробных инсталяций программ. Она предназначена для безопасной работы с Интернет Експлорером и ему подобным программам. Т.е. защищает систему от заражения через уязвимости в бродилках. По идее должан уметь откатывать и изменения сделанные при инсталяции, но не факт что это будет хорошо работать.


Из описания я понял, что она, в принципе, не позволяет программе вносить изменения в систему (может, я и ошибаюсь). 

А какие программы предназначены для откатов изменений в системе? Программы типа Acronis если откатывают, то все. А если надо откатить только установку отдельно взятой программы? Есть ли такая возможность?

----------


## NRA

> Sandboxie запускает Ваши программы в изолированом пространстве что не позволяет этим программам изменять другие программы и данные.


давно пользуюсь сабжем (посмотресть что за штука) в связке с AshampooUninstaller (зачистить уже ненадобное);
хотя чем дальше тем медленее и более прожорливее становится ИМХО
из коммерческих (trial) аналогов - преславутый ShadowUser и VMware от M$



> Там слишком много юзермодных хуков. Обойти можно.


для этого зловред должен запуститься раньше сабжа или быть заточеным под работу с "виртуалкой", а в таком случае и разные ноды с кавами и сама M$ падают

----------


## Lehus

И всё равно - песочница давольно кривая и слишком многое ограничивает и постоянно на те же дрова орёт...нет,чтоб просто внутри себя их поставить и заткнуться...дык всё-таки - есть прямо 1в1 аналог,но бесплатный ? и лучше даже,без косяков,что в ней есть...

----------

